
The Goa Project (India's SXSW) Opens Call for Proposals - playhard
http://funnel.thegoaproject.com/
======
kshatrea
I am using Firefox on Ubuntu, and when I disable Noscript for this site, it
keeps crashing my browser. Viewing it with scripts disabled. Other than that,
site looks good.

------
senthilnayagam
my submission in fringe category
[http://funnel.thegoaproject.com/fringe/7-discover-
internet-o...](http://funnel.thegoaproject.com/fringe/7-discover-internet-of-
things)

------
suyash
Where is the link for proposal submission?

